# Some pics from Museums in DC



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a summer vacation in DC recently and had a chance to photo shoot some bugs in the museums. Here are some pics i wanna share







NIce camouflage!






Huge mili











Peruvian stick insect?
















Mantis food!!






THis one is huge and scary!


























I didn't find any mantis there, but found this mantis in the water!! Mantis shrimp. Easily agitated, it was coming out to strike my camera!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2006)

The one you said was huge and scary is an african cave spider. They were eating them on Fear Factor the other day.


----------



## Orin (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually it's Damon diadema, a giant tailless whipscorpion or amblypigid, not a spider.


----------



## rlechols (Aug 7, 2006)

Just curious, can you tell me exactly where you visited in D.C.? I'm only a couple of hours away and always enjoy visiting insect zoos, museums, etc.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 7, 2006)

> Rick Posted: Sun Aug 06, 2006 3:49 pm Post subject: The one you said was huge and scary is an african cave spider. They were eating them on Fear Factor the other day.


What!!! guess they may have a mantis eating scene soon.



> rlechols Posted: Mon Aug 07, 2006 9:17 am Post subject: Just curious, can you tell me exactly where you visited in D.C.? I'm only a couple of hours away and always enjoy visiting insect zoos, museums, etc.


Most of the pics were taken in Museum of Natural History. A few of the pics (can't remember which sorry) were taken in DC National Zoo. You are not too far from DC Rachel, and there is no entry fee to all the museums and zoo, it is free


----------

